

Show HN: Plot.ly - dalek2point3
https://plot.ly/

======
smt88
Great project. Would be nice to show/tell us more about it before making us
click "Explore". Most people won't give you the courtesy of that first click,
and you deserve it!

~~~
pagantomato
I wanted to second this comment. I really like the concept behind this project
and will make an attempt to put some effort into looking into it.

One of the biggest positives of this service is that you can keep your own
data. A year or so ago, we had some constraints where we didn't own the data
we were analyzing and were not free to use web based services to dig into it.
This was a serious problem and I'm glad plot.ly is attempting to address this
in the enterprise product.

------
pauldunstone
I really like it. Very nice. Agreed, would be nice to see all possible charts
you can generate. #easyfix

------
mixologic
I wanted to explore to see what charting types were available. I couldnt find
that information anywhere.

------
zeynalov
You started a year ago but launching today? Or,someone else is posting old
stuff? Great work by the way.

